
AMD PC bricked?  a potential fix - jhatax
https://jhatax.blogspot.com/2018/01/amd-pcs-bricked-by-windows-update.html
======
jhatax
OP here. Microsoft Support was truly useless. They wanted to charge $500 to
speak to a representative.

On a hunch, I suggested that ntoskrnl.exe be replaced on the impacted system.
My friends at Microsoft used Windows 7 Recovery mode to overwrite the bad
binary with the patched version.

Voila.

------
al2o3cr
Does "reinstall Windows" mean something different nowadays? I'd have thought
that would overwrite everything system-related, but it's been a few years...

